# Conversion Barrel



## Jay1204 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, Newb here. 

I've been lurking here for few weeks and I finally decided to post something. 

I went to the local range and I tried both Glock and Sig in 9mm. I fell in love with Sig P226 Navy. Sig felt like very well crafted piece of firearm and Glock 17 felt like a toy... then when I was walking out the range, I saw the Equinox! this gun is a real beauty! It looked better than Navy or any other models. I'm pretty much sold on Equinox at this point but I found out that Equinox is .40SW and Sig dont make it in 9mm. so, I was wondering if there is conversion barrel that I can change .40 Equinox in 9mm like Glocks? Can I swap 9mm P229 Navy barrel to .40 P229 Equinox? 

- Jay -


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think I would call Sig and ask them. I don't know if 9mm mags would work in a pistol designed for .40 cal. I would say they would fit very loose if at all.


----------



## _sh00ter+ (Aug 12, 2008)

i've been researching about that for a couple weeks now. to what i've found, there is a barrel you can get to swap out to get 9mm. go to barsto.com for the 9mm barrel. its also recomened to get the 9mm magazines also. i've read that you can use the .40s&w/.357sig magazines also for the 9mm but its not recomended if you were to use it to protect your life with it so i'd highly recomend you to get the 9mm magazine also. im planning on getting the sig P229 equinox and the .357 coversion barrel and the 9mm barrel with the 9mm magazine but im also looking at the P220 equinox also, so if i get the P229 first then i'm gonna get the barrels too but if i get the P220 first i'll get the barrels after i get the P229....MAN this is hurting my head...dont know which way to go :mrgreen:...xD


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

For the price of an Equinox and 2 Barsto barrels, just buy 3 XDs... One in each caliber...

LOL

Jeff


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I think I would call Sig and ask them. I don't know if 9mm mags would work in a pistol designed for .40 cal. I would say they would fit very loose if at all.


no, 9mm mags wont work. The 40 round is a really nice one. Try shooting a couple in you can. Sig makes the P229 in 40 and you can get an idea how the round acts. Now I know the 40 can be changed to a 357 Sig with just a conversion barrel but that's another thread:mrgreen: You can't go wrong with a P226 Sig. I have one of those too and it's a great shooter. Those Equinox pistols are really nice...But if your wanting a good 9mm then the 226 is the way to go.:smt023


----------

